# Encoder optico de 128 posiciones posibles (made in casa)



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2008)

Esta es una idea sobre como medir la posición angular de un eje en 128 posiciones posibles.
Se necesitan *7* opto-aisladores o *7 *led´s y *7 *foto-transistores para detectar la posición del disco.
La presición es de 2,8º y la determina un numero binario de 6 bits.
Yo pongo la idea, ustedes ponen el uso.

Realización práctica, se imprimen el archivo en una filmina y le pegan un pedazo de contac (Auto-adeshivo transparente para proteger el diseño sobre el lado de la impresión, los opto aisladores deben estar alineados radialmente

El diseño lo agrandan o lo achican al tamaño que les sirva


----------



## Dano (Jul 7, 2008)

Que buena idea... Haste podrían aumentar la cantidad de posiciones de forma infinita (casi infinita).

Saludos


----------



## wacalo (Jul 7, 2008)

Supongo que quieres decir alineados axialmente.
No entiendo porque 6 optos (o pares led/fototrans.), al mirar el dibujo me parece que hacen falta 7 optos (pares).


----------



## pepechip (Jul 7, 2008)

Esa rueda esta implementando el codigo binario, aunque en este caso lo que se necesitan son 7 optoacopladores, para obtener las 128 posiciones.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 7, 2008)

me arrebata la ignorancia, no es mas fasil usar u potenciomero?


----------



## wacalo (Jul 8, 2008)

Che KARAPALIDA:
Primero: Un potenciómetro tiene que ir montado sobre un extremo del eje del dispositivo al que se quiera medir su posición angular (cosa medio complicada), y tu salida será analógica (claro que puedes digitalizarla).
Segundo: Si el eje (a medir) da muchas vueltas estamos en problemas por 3 cosas: A) Se romperá el tope mecánico del potenciómetro, B) se complica para medir la cantidad de vueltas y C) No sé cual es la tercera razón (pero sospecho que hay una tercera razón) je, je..
En cuanto a que te arrebata la ignorancia, te digo: a veces es mejor dejarse llevar. Je, je, je.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 8, 2008)

Buenas, Si, eso va de maravilla para el mando de sintonia de los transcestores, ultima mente le pedimos una precisión de 1 Hz...jeje


Un saludo


----------



## Quillar (Ene 28, 2010)

Hacer un encoder con un potenciometro es buena idea, tiene que ser un potenciometro del tipo industrial y ademas lineal, digitalizal el voltaje, hacer la proporcion dependiendo del convertidor Analogico a Digital o Microcontrolador, haciendo haci una resolucion de alrededor de 256 posiciones eso depende del convertidor, lo malo de esto, es que los potenciometros se descalibran demasiado, no son recomdables, a menos que sea uno excelente


----------



## victona (Sep 23, 2011)

como lo hago sólo para 8 posiciones

que significa poner los optoacopladores en posición radial?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2011)

victona dijo:


> como lo hago sólo para 8 posiciones
> 
> que significa poner los optoacopladores en posición radial?


 
Solo utilizarás los tres primeros anillos concéntricos interiores de este dibujo.







Radial significa que , en tu caso , los 3 juegos de sensores ópticos van en fila sobre un radio (línea que une el centro con el borde del círculo)

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola, bien, el disco debe poseer una codificacion tipo GRAY, consiste en el cambio de un unico bit por vez.
Ya que de otra manera, existe el problema que puede entregar un valor no correlativo sobre todo en las areas de por ejem. 0111111 a 1000000. En este caso todos los bits deben actualizarse en el mismo instante.


----------



## victona (Sep 23, 2011)

Y perdonen por la ignorancia, pero ¿con que elemento hago una codificación gray?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2011)

Si los sensores van a ser reflexivos , cartón , acrílico o algún otro material blanco con ese dibujo negro , pintado o impreso.

Si los sensores van a ser enfrentados , el material debe ser transparente , acrílico , celuloide.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 24, 2011)

victona dijo:


> Y perdonen por la ignorancia, pero ¿con que elemento hago una codificación gray?



Hola Amigo, la codificacion GRAY es arbitraria, puedes armar tu propio codigo. Lo elemental es que debes respetar que solo 1 bit por vez puede cambiar de estado.
Por ejem:
0000---- 0
0001---- 1
0011---- 2
0010---- 3
0110---- 4
0100---- 5 
etc.


----------



## Juan Esteban Agudelo (Abr 19, 2013)

Cordial saludo.

Como ustedes saben los encoders absolutos requieren de un fotodiodo y una serie de fototransistores, generalmente tantos como zonas de computación tenga el disco ranurado, para tratar de darme a entener vean la imagen que dejo.

Tenia la intención de desarrollar por mi propia mano un encoder absoluto pero me surge el primer problema. Si lo realizo con una serie de fototransistores quedara muy prototipudo, es decir, muy grande. ¿Conocen ustedes algún fotoreceptor que sea una matriz de fototransistores para poder armar el encoder sin que quede demasiado prototipudo?


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 20, 2013)

Quizás en componentes de montaje superficial encuentres algo, pero hay fotrreceptores de 3 mm de diámetro, que creo no ocuparían mucho espacio. Sería cuestión de diseñar un PCB adaptable a esos diodos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 20, 2013)

Amigo, NO es necesario que los fotorreceptores esten alineados de forma radial. Para minimizar espacio, colocalos en espiral, y asi reduciras notablemente el diametro del disco.
Ahora bien, la logica debera estar acondicionada, a dicha arquitectura.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola Juan Esteban Agudelo

Creo que la búsqueda sería mejor en el otro sentido.
Primero determinar la distancia entre A y B en tu disco.
Luego buscar en tu localidad que sensores hay. Preferentemente que tengan 10 emisores y 10 sensores de luz alineados, digamos horizontalmente.

Luego buscar los datos por acá:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Te podría recomendar algún número de parte pero si no lo encuentras en tu localidad ??

Si posicionas los sensores en una cuerda, en lugar de un radio, del circulo en tu disco la distancia entre A y B aumentaría muy poco.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Juan Esteban Agudelo (Abr 21, 2013)

Muchas Gracias. No había visto la posibilidad de usar usar algún empaquetado para desarrollar yo el circuito de fotoreceptores. En cuanto a eso me surgen unas cuantas dudas que dirijo a cada uno de ustedes:

MrCarlos ¿Qué relación hay entre las distancias A y B y el tipo de fototransistor que vaya a utilizar, si conoces depronto algún libro o paper que trate ese problema me lo podrías recomendar?.

Señor Gudino. Gracias por la ingeniosa estrategia para el diseño del fotorreceptor, la verdad pensé que debía de estar alineado y por eso lo veía muy inpractico, pero eso me habré otra interrogante que es ¿con esta configuración cómo va a sensar simultáneamente la codificación del disco?, bueno, no se si me hago entender. sin embargo la voy a estudiar.

Por ultimo quiero agradecerle a Aquileslor voy a usar para el diseño del fotoreceptor una serie de receptores con fotodiodos con empaquetado 0805 o menor para reducirlo significativamente.


Gracias a todos. No había visto las ventajas de los foros para la solución de procesos puntuales de diseño hasta este momento


----------



## edgar sanchez (Oct 7, 2014)

HOLA buena idea; tengo un proyecto con un encoder´s lineal modelo  H20MA-300-ABC-88C30-5/12V-S. Este encoder´s tiene 4 canales de salida; de la forma QAM estas señales de salida 2 son para el conteo descendente y 2 para el conteo ascendente. a este equipo tengo conectarle un LCD 16x2. no se como iniciar el arreglo electrónico, la señal de salida nunca la e trabajado, que seria mejor utilizar, micro controlador o algún otro componente. espero su ayuda.
 saludos


----------

